# The Crash Reel



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

cheers for the link bro. had a quick flick, will definitely give it a watch later tonight


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Great documentary - was just short listed for the Oscars.


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

thats actually what made me want to watch it in the first place. deff deserving


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: on that link, my fellow Michigander.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

watched the full film last night...damn

tragic

helmet shopping today


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Watched it last week, depressing as fuck


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea it was depressing but also uplifting in some ways. It definitely puts life into perspective and KP and especially his family are inspiring people. They are all so strong.

I particularly identified with his brother David and their relationship. My older brother and only sibling also has Down's Syndrome and while depressing to think about the hand he was dealt, watching him deal with it my whole life has certainly made me a stronger, better person. Whenever I get down on myself or stupid shit I have to deal with, one trip back home brings me back to reality and makes me realize that I actually have it pretty fucking easy.

Wandered off topic there a bit I know...


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree though, sometimes you have to be brought back to reality when it comes to life. Everyone gets worked up over smal shit in life. happens to the best of us. It could be a bad snow day, things getting icy, not being able to land a trick.

but at the end of the day you can still ride, and do alot of things we take for granted.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Great movie but depressing ass fuck. I didn't like how Shaun White handled himself. 

Check out the Frends channel on YouTube! Shit is hilarious and Kevin is in a lot of them.


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

shawn white gets a sponsor and builds his own secret half pipe. gf has to sign a non-disclosure agreement.

Kevin get a sponsor so he can build a private half pipe too. invites all of his friends.

I know he's alive but:


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

MAHALO'z for the link!!! I've been wanting to watch it since I heard about it:thumbsup: Very mind opening! That one kid who suffered 2 TBI's and kept giggling was sad... almost disturbing. There was a shot of him hitting a rail then jumping up and down giggling like a little kid. That confused me. Its as if he was still riding with his TBI injuries:icon_scratch:

KP... respect


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Met KP's father at his store in Quechee. KP is picking up surfing now out in California.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's an absolutely fantastic flick. I've watched it all the way through three times. I try to watch some things like that and "A Dozen More Turns" occasionally to stay grounded. We all like to go out there and have fun, but we have to keep a proper perspective on what can go wrong too.

When I first started snowboarding, I wanted to huck 720s and double backflips and shit. Now, I have no desire to ever do those things. First of all, I'm just not that good. Everyone has an inherent talent level and mine is just not at that level and I'm fine with that. Secondly, I found that I don't need to do those kinds of things to have fun. If I can get to a point where I'm comfortable with all four 180s and spinning 360 both ways, I'm good. Maybe even get to a point where I'll throw a backflip on a pow day. But beyond that, nah I'm out. What those guys do in the pipe and in big air is fun to watch, but in reality I can't imagine it's all that fun to do. Those guys are going off of pure muscle memory. It's more aerial gymnastics than it is snowboarding.


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

> but in reality I can't imagine it's all that fun to do.


its funny that you say that because in alot of interviews ive read it seems the riders are somewhat pushed into hitting huge features and having to throw them

Torstein ‘triple cork’ Horgmo Interview | Whitelines Snowboarding

about halfway down Torstein talks about feeling like he had to hit the 50 foot table top


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread because, incredibly, I only now got around to watching The Crash Reel.

Awesome documentary and good reminder about how dangerous some of this ish is. (Not that I go anywhere near half-pipes.) One face plant and bam, life changed. Or you're dead.

Funny thing is, as bad as the face plant was/looked, some of the other crashes looked way worse. Hitting the lip always looks terrible - it's a wonder Shaun White is alive, btw - and there's a short segment showing all sorts of extreme sports crashes. The snowmobile and dirt bike ones are nuts.

Great film, make an effort to see it if you haven't already.


----------

